# Do cats get 24-hour "bugs?"



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Poor little Cinderella has diarrhea and is drinking TONS of water. Now this is a cat that has never had diarrhea before and I've rarely seen her drink water - only to say that I'm sure she does, just not to the point where it's a full minute at a time.

When I went to Petco to get their new toys, they were giving out free samples of dry food, and I gave her and Cleo some as a treat for the last two nights. But Cleo is fine. Since my cats are indoor cats, I'm kind of stumped. 

If she's not better by tomorrow morning, off to the vet. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I had a virus run through some of my kids a few weeks ago. We had diarrhea and some vomiting. It started with Molly and went to Bob, then Simba. Ironically, it started after a new bag of food.

What food did you get from Petco?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's actually Wellness Complete Health, Chicken Recipe (triple cranberry). Smells like cranberries.


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

Don't Cranberries make you pee/poo alot?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's why I think it might be the cranberries, but they're so far down on the ingredient list......


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Maybe it just upset the Diva's delicate tummy. Hopefully she will feel better soon.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, no more strange new foods. 

BTW, she's finally off fish! (Lisa!)


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Probably just the change in diet, Marie.
I hope the Diva feels better soon!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

marie73 said:


> BTW, she's finally off fish! (Lisa!)


Wahoo! Hope she feels better soon, how is she this morning?


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Time for an update, Marie! How's the Princess doing?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She hasn't pooped yet today - usually it's a right-before-bedtime thing, but last night. the last one was was semi-solid.


----------

